# I finally figured out where all my socks have been going.



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

[/img]


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL...what a kooky cat! What tipped you off?...the cream coloured hair in the lint trap?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, my kitties would never go inside the dryer. You have a brave kitty there  I just love your cats colour.


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

I agree with lexxie109. You do have a brave kitty. Hayley is afraid of the dryer. I guess she remembers the noise it makes when its on! She loves getting in the basket of warm clothes though.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

He IS a brave kitty. Not too long ago I was getting ready to take a shower and he wouldn't get out of the bathtub so I closed the curtain and turned the shower on. He was sitting calmly at the other end watching me and getting a little bit of water on him. He stayed there for a minute then casually pulled the shower curtain back and vacated the tub. I have no clue why he did this. Maybe he was curious to see what I was doing behind the curtain during all those loud showers I take?

- koneko


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, what a funny cat and very brave


----------

